# Summe als Prozentanzeige in Excel/Google Docs



## zyntex (23. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne eine Anwesenheitstabelle erstellen. Vorgestellt hatte ich mir das wie folgt:

Gesamt   |  Name | Datum | Datum | Datum
100.00 % |  Hans  |     1     |     1     |  1
66.60 %   |  Peter |     1      |     0    |  1

Wenn dem Datum also der Wert 1 zugeordnet wird gilt das für die Person als anwesend, der Wert 0 sagt aus das die Person abwesend war.

Angenommen eine Person ist immer da soll unter Gesamt immer 100% angezeigt werden. Ist weder eine 0 noch eine 1 zugeordnet soll dies nicht berücksichtigt werden (für zukünftige Termine).

Leider scheint es nicht so einfach zu sein wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.

Kennt sich jemand mit der Materie gut genug aus um mir dabei zu helfen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Januar 2017)

Wo genau liegt denn das Problem? Das Feld mit der Prozentzahl füllst du mit der entsprechenden Formel (Summe aller "Einsen" durch Anzahl Felder) und formatierst die Zelle als "Prozent".
Wenn Leere Felder nicht berücksichtigt werden sollen kannst du das mit einer Wenn - Istleer - Abfrage realisieren (oder Summe Einsen durch Anzahl Felder mit Inhalt, so ne Funktion müsste es auch geben).


----------



## Scientist (23. Januar 2017)

Teile die Summe durch die Anzahl der nicht leeren Zellen (Funktion: "ANZAHL2(_Matrix_)").


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Januar 2017)

Aaahhh "Anzahl2", genau.


----------



## XT1024 (23. Januar 2017)

MITTELWERT, mit %-Formatierung?


----------



## zyntex (23. Januar 2017)

Mein Problem liegt darin in die Formel die Abfrage mit einzubringen ob die Zelle leer ist oder nicht.

=SUMME(C2:N2)/12

funktioniert ohne Probleme (wenn die Gesamtzelle als % formatiert ist, darin lag mein Denkfehler).

Allerdings wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie ich für die 12 eine Abfrage einbauen könnte das geteilt wird durch die Anzahl der Zellen im Bereich C2 bis N2 die 0 oder 1 enthalten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Januar 2017)

=SUMME(C2:N2)/ANZAHL2(C2:N2)


----------



## zyntex (23. Januar 2017)

Danke so funktioniert es perfekt.

Aber woher wusstest du das ANZAHL2 nur Zellen einbezieht in denen eine 1 vorhanden ist?


----------



## XT1024 (23. Januar 2017)

Ich bin noch immer bei =MITTELWERT(C2:ZZ2) oder was übersehe ich?


----------



## Scientist (23. Januar 2017)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch immer bei =MITTELWERT(C2:ZZ2) oder was übersehe ich?


 
Viele Wege fuehren nach Rom.
In dem Fall wurde einfach der angefangene Weg bis zum Ende verfolgt.



zyntex schrieb:


> Aber woher wusstest du das ANZAHL2 nur Zellen einbezieht in denen eine 1 vorhanden ist?



Die Funktion zaehlt alle "nicht leeren Zellen" unabhaengig vom Inhalt.
Es gibt auch Funktionen die leere Zellen, nur Zellen mit Zahlen oder mit bestimmten Inhalten zaehlen.
Fuer Google Docs (und auch fuer Excel) gibt es eine Liste mit Funktionen (Link).


----------

